# The Need to Evangelize the People of Europe



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 5, 2011)

At the end of Crawford Gribben's excellent book on The Irish Puritans in discussing what we can learn from the Irish Puritans he makes a statement, which after some thought makes perfect sense. 

He says, "Above all, however, modern evangelicals need to learn from the Irish Puritans' failure to evangelize. In the view of the European Missionary Fellowship, there are more people in Europe who have never heard the Gospel than there are in Africa. Europe is the world's forgotten mission-field."

By the way here is the website for the EMF.

European Missionary Fellowship


----------



## Osage Bluestem (May 5, 2011)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> At the end of Crawford Gribben's excellent book on The Irish Puritans in discussing what we can learn from the Irish Puritans he makes a statement, which after some thought makes perfect sense.
> 
> He says, "Above all, however, modern evangelicals need to learn from the Irish Puritans' failure to evangelize. In the view of the European Missionary Fellowship, there are more people in Europe who have never heard the Gospel than there are in Africa. Europe is the world's forgotten mission-field."
> 
> ...


 
I agree. At church last night this came up in discussion. Christianity as a whole is actually on the rise dramatically. However, in North America and Europe it is is sharp decline.

Home missions and Eurpoean missions are very important right now. We need to do something. I want to help.


----------



## Peairtach (May 5, 2011)

Europe is the continent that was first Christianised. But even here the Evil One hasn't been able to wipe out Christianity.


----------



## Pergamum (May 5, 2011)

I know several men trying to head to Spain, one with World Harvest and the other a long-standing PCA man from augusta, GA. Both have been unable to raise support for some time now.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 5, 2011)

I use to be amazed at the world missions movement when I had had so much experience witnessing to everyday neighbors who had never heard the gospel. I was amazed at how many Americans didn't even know that Christ was God manifest in the flesh. One of the guys I spent years discipling grew up in a Southern Baptist Church. His Dad was in a Southern Gospel singing group. He didn't know Jesus was God until I shared scripture with him about it. He couldn't believe he never heard it. The need for Bible literacy here is big.


----------



## dudley (May 5, 2011)

.... Tens of millions of Catholics have left the church in recent decades in Europe and North America. ... there is a need to eavngelize these people...I have been saying this for some time....


----------

